# Xvnc nach Anleitung. Keine Funktion.

## sewulba

Hallo.

Ich habe tightvnc installiert. 

Starte ich den Server mit dem folgenden Befehl geht es ohne Probleme:

```
vncserver -geometry 1440x900 -depth 24
```

Ich habe dann nach der folgenden Anleitung versucht VNC erwas komfortabler hin zu bekommen. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/XVNC_Server

Ist diese Anleitung noch aktuell?

Möchte ich mich mit dem Server auf Port 5950 verbinden, so kommt die Meldung Gracefully closed.

In /var/log/messages ist folgendes zu finden:

```
Feb  6 02:35:55 powermac-G4 xinetd[12864]: START: vnc-1440x900x32 pid=12867 from=192.168.0.129

Feb  6 02:35:55 powermac-G4 xinetd[12864]: EXIT: vnc-1440x900x32 status=1 pid=12867 duration=0(sec)
```

Leider finde ich keine weitere Fehlermeldung dazu um mir selbst helfen zu können!

Ich habe /etc/services und natürlich auch die Datei für xinetd nach der Anleitung erstellt.

Zusaätzlich habe ich mittlerweile die custom.conf für GDM mit folgenden Einträgen ergänzt.

```
[security]

DisallowTCP=false

AllowRoot=true

AllowRemoteRoot=true

[xdmcp]

Enable=true
```

Leider hat das auch nichts gebracht!   :Embarassed: 

Ich komme leider nicht mehr weiter. Helft mir mal wieder auf die Sprünge.   :Smile: 

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Keiner auch nur eine Idee? Ich komme da definitiv nicht mehr weiter.

Vielleciht hilft ja die Ausgabe von lsof -i -n -P:

```
lsof -i -n -P

COMMAND   PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME

gdm      2018  root   10u  IPv4   4341     0t64  UDP *:177 

X        2025  root    1u  IPv4   4382     0t64  TCP *:6000 (LISTEN)

cupsd    2040  root    7u  IPv4   3564     0t64  TCP 127.0.0.1:631 (LISTEN)

sshd     2084  root    3u  IPv4   4415     0t64  TCP *:22 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root    5u  IPv4 244437     0t64  TCP *:5902 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root    6u  IPv4 244438     0t64  TCP *:5950 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root    8u  IPv4 244439     0t64  TCP *:5951 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root    9u  IPv4 244440     0t64  TCP *:5952 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   10u  IPv4 244441     0t64  TCP *:5953 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   11u  IPv4 244442     0t64  TCP *:5954 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   12u  IPv4 244443     0t64  TCP *:5960 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   13u  IPv4 244444     0t64  TCP *:5961 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   14u  IPv4 244445     0t64  TCP *:5962 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   15u  IPv4 244446     0t64  TCP *:5963 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   16u  IPv4 244447     0t64  TCP *:5964 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   17u  IPv4 244448     0t64  TCP *:5970 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   18u  IPv4 244449     0t64  TCP *:5971 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   19u  IPv4 244450     0t64  TCP *:5972 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   20u  IPv4 244451     0t64  TCP *:5973 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   21u  IPv4 244452     0t64  TCP *:5974 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   22u  IPv4 244453     0t64  TCP *:5980 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   23u  IPv4 244454     0t64  TCP *:5981 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   24u  IPv4 244455     0t64  TCP *:5982 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   25u  IPv4 244456     0t64  TCP *:5983 (LISTEN)

xinetd  23303  root   26u  IPv4 244457     0t64  TCP *:5984 (LISTEN)
```

----------

## sewulba

push.

Sieht keiner auch nur ansatzweise einen Fehler in meiner Konfiguration? Oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Logging des Xvnc erhöhen kann. Ich finde leider nicht die Option.

Gruss Sewulba

----------

